# Favorite Movies



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Mary's posts about movies got me thinking about my favorite movies, and I thought it might be fun to have a thread about our favorite movies. That way, if anyone is looking for a good movie to watch, they can get some ideas.

I have a lot of favorite movies, but I hate to go to the movies...lol. I prefer to wait until the movies come out on DVD and watch them at home.

Some of my favorite movies are:

_The King's Speech_ - excellent movie; drama

_Serendipity_ - chick flick; romantic comedy

_Something's Gotta Give_ and _It's Complicated_ - comedies; both *very* funny

_As Good as it Gets_ - has funny and sad parts; may be my favorite movie of all 

_The Holiday_ - *great* movie to watch at Christmas or anytime

I'm sure there are others that I'm not thinking of.

Ok... what are your favorites?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good post, Debbie! I just saw a movie last night that qualifies for a favorite, because it's such a study in human behavior, 
_Shoot The Moon_
_Two for the Road (another study in human behavior)_
_Away From Her (means a lot to me since my dear Aunt has Alzheimer's. A little unbelievable at the end, imo, but still a good movie)_

High brow comedy
_It's Complicated_

Romantic comedy
_Pretty Woman - the ultimate Cinderella!_

Low brow (because my friends tell me I'm like a high school boy when it comes to this)
_The Hangover_
_Caddyshack_
_The Blues Brothers_
_Best In Show_
_European Vacation_
_The Austin Powers movies_
_Pee Wee's Big Adventure_

Others
_On The Riviera (I dare *anyone* to know this movie, lol)_
_Babe_
_The Full Monty_
_All or most Hitchcock, with Rear Window as my very favorite_
_Corrina, Corrina (great music)_

Great romance
_Gone With The Wind_ saw this movie for the first time when I was about 12 and didn't get it.
_Shadowlands_

I'll stop there, but I'm sure there are more!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All time favorite movie - *Casablanca* (and yep -- I've seen it way too many times). LOL

Comedies - *French Kiss*, *While You Were Sleeping* and *Legally Blonde*

Thought Provoking - *Sliding Doors* and *Midnight* *In The Garden of Good and Evil*

Just because I love historical romances - *Emma*, *Pride and Prejudice*, *Sense and* *Sensibility*, *Dr. Zhivago*, *Gone With The Wind* and *Vertigo*

And because I love Marilyn Monroe - *Gentlemen Prefer Blondes*

I know there are lots and lots more -- but these top my list.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Officer and a Gentleman :wub:

Any Pink Panther movies with Peter Sellers

The Departed

xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Gosh, Debbie. You and I would make perfect movie dates. LOL! I love all those.
The Holiday is one of my all time favs. I own that one and a few others on your list.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great lists! Really got me thinking. Some of my favs:

Shakespeare in Love
The Jerk
Gone With the Wind
Ferris Bueller's Day Off - my all-time favorite having fun movie!
Christmas Vacation - every family must have a cousin Eddie
White Christmas - my daughter and I watch this together every Christmas
Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein - anything Mel Brooks
Cold Mountain
The Blues Brothers - I saw this 31 years ago on July 4th while I was in labor with my 2nd child - it was sure hard to breathe through contractions and laugh at the same time!
Titanic
I like old westerns, too. great memories with my Dad.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Recent movies:

My Left Foot
The King's Speech
Inception
Avatar

Older Movies:

Far From the Madding Crowd
Shadowlands
Sense & Sensibility
Titanic
Schindler's List


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Good post, Debbie! I just saw a movie last night that qualifies for a favorite, because it's such a study in human behavior,
> _Shoot The Moon_
> _Two for the Road (another study in human behavior)_
> _Away From Her (means a lot to me since my dear Aunt has Alzheimer's. A little unbelievable at the end, imo, but still a good movie)_
> ...


There are a lot on your list that I've never seen..... thanks, Linda!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great idea for a thread, Debbie! 

Some of my favorite movies are The Patriot, The Prestige, Dirty Dancing, Ghost. I also really liked Pearl Harbor - thought it was beautifully done - I watched it in the movie theatre a couple of times when it came out but it's so depressing, I can only watch some bits and pieces of it at a time now. Have to agree with others on Gone with the Wind - what a fantastic movie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I loved
Return to Me with Minnie Driver, Carroll O'Connor,David Duchovny
Avatar
Chicken Run (cute)
Fluke
Born Yesterday
Sabrina
Flight Of The Phoenix
Always
Secrets of the Devine Ya Ya Sisterhood
While You Were sleeping
Sleepless in Seatle
You've got Mail
The Cowboy Way
Secondhand Lions


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Classics:
Gone With The Wind
Roman Holiday
To Kill A Mockingbird
Gentlemen's Agreement
An Affair To Remember
To Sir With Love
The Sound of Music
Quiet Man

"Fairy Tale" Movies:
Dirty Dancing
Pretty Woman
The American President
Cutting Edge

Animal Movies:
Benji
Dreamer
Secretariat
Sea Biscuit

Comedy:
Best In Show
How To Lose A Guy in Ten Days

Serious/Thought Provoking:
Shawshank Redemption
Invictus
Good Will Hunting

My Dogs' Favorite Movie:
101 Dalmations


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Classics:
> Gone With The Wind
> Roman Holiday
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> ...


How could I forget An Affair To Remember?
"If you can paint, I can walk" :smcry:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> All time favorite movie - *Casablanca* (and yep -- I've seen it way too many times). LOL
> 
> Comedies - *French Kiss*, *While You Were Sleeping* and *Legally Blonde*
> 
> ...


Lynn,

I love all of those historical romances, too. I totally forgot about that category of film. In addition to those that you mentioned, I love _Jane Eyre_ and _Little Women._


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

KAG said:


> Officer and a Gentleman :wub:
> 
> Any Pink Panther movies with Peter Sellers
> 
> ...


I've seen _Officer and a Gentleman_ a million times. I love the ending...lol. Steve loves the Pink Panther.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Gosh, Debbie. You and I would make perfect movie dates. LOL! I love all those.
> The Holiday is one of my all time favs. I own that one and a few others on your list.


Come on over... I'll make the popcorn!!! :aktion033:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> Great lists! Really got me thinking. Some of my favs:
> 
> Shakespeare in Love
> The Jerk
> ...


I love White Christmas, too! But I have to say that I hate westerns...lol. My husband has them on constantly and I think I've seen Clint Eastwood ride off into the distance on his horse way too many times. He likes the old war movies too. Thank goodness we have more than one TV.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

aprilb said:


> Recent movies:
> 
> My Left Foot
> The King's Speech
> ...


I've never seen _Shadowlands_ and I've seen it on a few lists. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Great idea for a thread, Debbie!
> 
> Some of my favorite movies are The Patriot, The Prestige, Dirty Dancing, Ghost. I also really liked Pearl Harbor - thought it was beautifully done - I watched it in the movie theatre a couple of times when it came out but it's so depressing, I can only watch some bits and pieces of it at a time now. Have to agree with others on Gone with the Wind - what a fantastic movie.


I've never seen _Pearl Harbor._ I agree, though, that _Gone with the Wind_ is amazing!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I loved
> Return to Me with Minnie Driver, Carroll O'Connor,David Duchovny
> Avatar
> Chicken Run (cute)
> ...


Oooh, I forgot about _Sabrina_. I love both the older version and the remake of that movie!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Classics:
> Gone With The Wind
> Roman Holiday
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> ...


I love a lot of these too! I may be dating myself, but I remember when the _Sound of Music_ came out and my whole family went to this little theater to see it. I also love the _American President_. I love Annette Bening.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I forgot to add two more "chick-flicks" that I love and would watch more than once: _Under the Tuscan Sun_ ( looove this movie... I love Diane Lane) and _Letters to Juliet_.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> I love White Christmas, too! But I have to say that I hate westerns...lol. My husband has them on constantly and I think I've seen Clint Eastwood ride off into the distance on his horse way too many times. He likes the old war movies too. Thank goodness we have more than one TV.


I can relate!:HistericalSmiley:One of my DH's favorite war movies is "Saving Private Ryan." I watched about the first 15 minutes and then had to leave the room. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOVE this thread!!! I always think of the cute chick flicks right away

Ghost
Dirty Dancing (nobody puts Baby in the corner)
Pretty Woman
An officer and a Gentleman
As good as it gets
It's Complicated
Holiday

Oh and I LOVE the musical *My Fair Lady*!!

Shawshank Redemption was excellent too...
and who doesn't enjoy Gone with the Wind?! 

so many good movies. 

I never EVER go to the movies and I am way way behind - so this is the perfect thread for me!!!! Thanks! The last time I went to the movies was for Titanic and before that was for Jurassic Park - those two needed to be seen on the big screen. But now that I have a 52" TV - who needs the movie theater??? :aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn

The Door in the Floor

Falling in Love-so NY

Airplane
Naked Gun
Naked Gun 2 1/2


xoxoxoox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> A Tree Grows in Brooklyn
> 
> The Door in the Floor
> 
> ...


Love those airplane and naked gun moves!!:HistericalSmiley: How about Woody Allen's Bananas!!! (isn't that the one when he woke up way in the future?) I absolutely love that movie, what ever it's called....:blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

These are just a few that I can remember the names of that I really like:

Born Yesterday
What about Bob?
Three Men & a Little Lady
I Am Sam
Music of the Heart --Streep---excellent!
Bolt
Patton
& 2 made for TV:
Band of Brothers Series
The Kennedys


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, oh, now I'll be ordering up a bunch of movies from the library.

Linda, I already put in a request for _On the Riviera_. 

I can't believe I omitted _Under The Tuscan Sun; _I own it, love it and watch it at least a few times a year. I'm not a big fan of Jack Nicholson or Tom Cruise but loved _As Good As It Gets _and _A Few Good Men_. Also liked _Top Gun_ with Tom Cruise and Kelly McGillis. Yikes, also loved _Witness_ with Kelly McGillis and Harrison Ford. And then there's _The Bodyguard_ with Whitney Houston and Kevin Costner. Hmmmm, the list goes on and on ... 

I omitted my favorite foreign film (one of my top 10 ever films), too, _Das Boat_. Fabulous movie and, imho, the German version with subtitles is sooooo much better than the dubbed in English version. And my favorite PBS, made for TV miniseries, _A Town Like Alice _(which happens to be one of my favorite ever books, too).

Thanks for starting this thread, Debbie!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Forgot how much I like Katherine Hepburn ... _On Golden Pond _and _Summertime _off the top of my head. And Julie Andrews in _Victor, Victoria. _Loved that movie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

KAG said:


> A Tree Grows in Brooklyn
> 
> The Door in the Floor
> 
> ...


 
Ohhh, Falling in Love!!! Such a great love story between Streep and DeNiro. I need to see that one again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now if you asked my DH -- it would be all of the James Bond movies!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Linda, I already put in a request for _On the Riviera_.


Mary, you're going to love it! Danny Kaye is hilarious.:HistericalSmiley:

I like the new James Bond - Daniel Craig is yummy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay, I updated my netflix queue, usually I have 1 or 2 movies in there... now I have 10!!!

I just thought of another movie I liked, _The Accidental Tourist_ with William Hurt, Kathleen Turner, and Geena Davis. I haven't seen it in a long time.... add that one to the list.

And... I can't believe I forgot to add Steve's favorite movie that my whole family can pretty much recite by heart... _The Princess Bride_. We must have watched this movie a million times. Every time it's on TV, we seem to be unable to change the channel. It is a funny movie!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG I recently watched a movie from the 50's called A Hatful of Rain. Don't recall who was in it, it's about heroin addiction. Filmed in NYC. Scared the crap at of me. So powerful.


Ever see American Psycho with Christian Bale? It's a goody.

I loved the black comedy Very Bad Things with Jon Farvreau. 

xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ohh, remember The Thorn Birds with Rachel Ward and Dr. Kildare? Not really a movie, more of a mini series. 

I also love Dumb and Dumber. Jim Carrey saying: Oh, so you're Mr. Samsonite. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uggghhhhhh!! I'm dying to join this thread but have so much work to do that I'm afraid to take the time to participate. Love everyone's suggestions...just quickly The Perfect Storm (cry every time), A Beautiful Mind, Now Voyager (old), Up (animated), The Way We Were, Shawshank Redemption, ET, Jaws, Stand by Me, Sound of Music, Slumdog Millionaire (though hard to watch), Platoon (also cry every time), You've Got Mail, Sleepless in Seattle, BIG...
Back to work. And seeing The Daily Show with Linda this afternoon :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just have to add on a few also. Steel Magnolia's, Lord of the Rings trilogy, Sayonara, Dances with Wolves, Out of Africa. I always gage my favorite's when I can watch them over and over and still, laugh, cry in all the same spots on the film. 
Steel Magnolia's is still one film that I can laugh AND cry at the same time in the same place in the film. Can you guess the scene?? Love that movie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We don't go to the movies either,sticky floors and waiting line for the bathrooms... and no intermissions any more...
We stay home snuggled in jammies w/ puppies on the couch and watch the 55" screen.
Last movie I actully saw in a theater...Titanic...now how long ago was that?

Gee sad,maybe that's why so many theaters have closed in our area. I think there's only one drive in left in Ohio....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot Steel Magnolias and Joy Luck Club,those were the last two movies I took my mom to,since she's had Alzheimers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Space Balls!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- The Way We Were -- one of my all time favs.

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid -- my dad's fav and I also loved The Sting.

Jeremiah Johnson -- very sad to me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just have to add on a few also. Steel Magnolia's, Lord of the Rings trilogy, Sayonara, Dances with Wolves, Out of Africa. I always gage my favorite's when I can watch them over and over and still, laugh, cry in all the same spots on the film.
> Steel Magnolia's is still one film that I can laugh AND cry at the same time in the same place in the film. Can you guess the scene?? Love that movie.


I'm sure it's this scene Edie, right after the funeral:
_M'Lynn: [crying] I'm fine, I'm fine, I'm fine. 
[screaming] 
M'Lynn: I'm fine! I can jog all the way to Texas and back, but my daughter can't! She never could! Oh God! I am so mad I don't know what to do! I wanna know why! I wanna know *why* Shelby's life is over! I wanna know how that baby will *ever* know how wonderful his mother was! Will he *ever* know what she went through for him! Oh *God* I wanna know *why*? *Why*? Lord, I wish I could understand! 
[in a firm tone] 
M'Lynn: No! No! No! It's not supposed to happen this way! I'm supposed to go first. I've always been ready to go first! I-I don't think I can take this! I-I don't think I can take this! I-I just wanna *hit* somebody 'til they feel as bad as I do! I just wanna hit something! I wanna hit it hard! 
[continues sobbing] 
Clairee: Here! 
[grabs Ouiser by the shoulder and positions her in front of M'Lynn] 
Clairee: Hit this! Go ahead M'Lynn, slap her! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: [taken aback and confused] Are you crazy? 
Clairee: Hit her! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: Are you *high*, Clairee? 
Truvy: [in a frightened tone] Clairee, have you lost your mind? 
Clairee: We'll sell t-shirts sayin' "I SLAPPED OUISER BOUDREAUX!" Hit her! 
Annelle: [in a scared tone] Ms. Clairee, enough! 
Clairee: Ouiser, this is your chance to do something for your fellow man! Knock her lights out, M'Lynn! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: [snatches away] Let go o' me! 
Clairee: M'Lynn, you just missed the chance of a lifetime! Half o' Chiquapin Parish'd give their eye teeth to take a whack at Ouiser! 
Share this quote_


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL.LOL. Yep and I am laughing all over again, but normally I am crying (HARD) too. LOL I have to watch that again soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What was the movie with Bette Midler and ummm....??? they met when they were kids in Atlantic City. Bette was a wild crazy performer and the other girl was sweet and pretty. come on...remember.."you are the wind beneath my wings".... I loved that one too.

Oh...and My Cousin Vinney!! 


My brain has obviously stopped for the evening. So what's that other Bette Midler Movie where she it kidnapped and her husband (Danny DiVito) doesn't want to pay the ransom....that was a riot!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Beaches - Bette Milder and Barbara Hersey. Barbara Hersey had cardiomyopathy in the movie (like my DH).

Ruthless People - Bette Milder and Danny DeVito

Loved both of these -- one made me laugh hysterically and the other made me cry hysterically.

And -- yes, I love My Cousin Vinny.

Also love Goodfellas.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And The Godfather 1 and 2. Loved Superman when it came out. And I swear I almost pee in my pants every time The Birdcage comes on with Robin Williams and Gene Hackman. Between Atticus Spartacus (Frank Asaria) and the last scene with Hackman in drag. OMG so funny. Also loved Monty Python and the Holy Grail when it comes to low brow but f-u-n-n-y!!:HistericalSmiley:Thus I loved Spamalot on B'way


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Just hearing the name Robin Williams make me laugh!! Loved the TV show _Mork and Mindy_, loved _Good Morning Viet Nam_, loved _Good Will Hunting_. I can't figure out why I don't like Jack Nicholson as a person but I think he's an incredibly talented actor and I think the only actor who comes close to being as talented is Robin Williams.


----------

